# White Dwarf Subscription



## Count_the_Seven (May 19, 2010)

Might be wrong place to post, sorry if it is.

I have a WD subscription, great for a discount at £9 per quarter. But the bad news: last few months it has been arriving several days AFTER it appears in the shops... anyone else had this, or is it simply my postie taking too long?

Either way: :angry:


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

my postman used to 'borrow' mine so I cancelled my sub. So I never got it early either


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

Count_the_Seven said:


> Might be wrong place to post, sorry if it is.
> 
> I have a WD subscription, great for a discount at £9 per quarter. But the bad news: last few months it has been arriving several days AFTER it appears in the shops... anyone else had this, or is it simply my postie taking too long?
> 
> Either way: :angry:


hey mate no its not your postman its GW they said not to long ago that people would be reciveiung there WD late now( they said it would be posted out last day of the month or sumit) to try and stop people seeing new models early or something like that .


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

You can also always blame the mail?


----------



## Count_the_Seven (May 19, 2010)

Kickboxer - is that right? Didn't see that... will ask at my FLGS for confirmation. If true I'll be cancelling.

Only bloody subscription I have ever had that comes after the shops have it!


----------



## Count_the_Seven (May 19, 2010)

Doelago - lost in translation, maybe?

postie = postman, or mailman

:biggrin:


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

Count_the_Seven said:


> Kickboxer - is that right? Didn't see that... will ask at my FLGS for confirmation. If true I'll be cancelling.
> 
> Only bloody subscription I have ever had that comes after the shops have it!


yeah i def read it not to long ago im sure it was on the gw site cant remmember at moment,


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Count_the_Seven said:


> Doelago - lost in translation, maybe?


lolwut? :scratchhead:


----------



## Count_the_Seven (May 19, 2010)

Doelago, I'm saying I did blame the mail!

:biggrin:


----------



## Shaven_Wookiee (May 3, 2011)

still not got mine this month, and yet its up on the GW website and in local newsagents!


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

You are not the only one.

This is my 8th year of having been a subscriber to WD and to be honest I have been disgusted with how late it has turned up in some months. I still have not had this months WD and I am now in the position of whether I should complain. In my local store they say GW are not responsible for when the subscribers WD's. Instead the guy I spoke to says that the publishing company (By the name Warner) are responsible.

This year has been atrocious. My January issue I expected to arrive in time for Christmas (My little brother also likes to look at it). Instead I received said issue about halfway through February, after the February WD came to me a week late I might add. Other issues like my July have arrived late as I believe my August did (I cannot comfirm this because I was on holiday. I do know that they had a period of 1 day before it was released to give it to me. 

Reading above posts I feel truly disgusted if GW are treating their subscribers worse than those who buy it on release day. Not to mention that those who are subscribers are those who enjoy reading the magazine as opposed to those who buy it on the day who hate how parts of it are run but buy it because it has certain rules they need etc.

Anybody else know any details about the complaints department?


----------



## baron_sathonyx (Jun 19, 2011)

i have been having the same problem. mine has been late all year and i dont understand why, people get the sub so they get it early so other then the discount there really isnt any reason to have it anymore.


----------



## Codex Todd (Mar 22, 2009)

Same here, I've not had my issue on time for the last few months, still not got this months issue, yet its sat in the shop teasing me  If it wasn't for the fact I save some money I would cancel it all together.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Out of interest, what is the current saving for a subscriber?


----------



## Count_the_Seven (May 19, 2010)

VV I pay 4x £9 per annum, mag is £4.50?

So annual saving of £18, plus the postage. Shows what a profit is derived from shop sales!

It used to arrive a day or two before release, but this month it's almost a week late and no sign...


----------



## Vinci76 (Sep 12, 2008)

cancel it... White Dwarf is just a sales pamphlet that they charge you for, it offers very little to the hobby and anything it does offer you can get for free and in an unbias manner from various sites on the web.

WD was a good hobby mag from issue 75ish - issue 150, then the battle reports started full time and it was just sell sell sell from then on....


----------



## hocky (Jan 31, 2009)

Guys, seriously you need to get a grip. A subscription isn't about getting it early before everyone else. What exactly is the rush? Wow you're going to see pics of a new model a day before someone who walks into a shop! A subscription is there for two reasons: 1. I don't have to be arsed to walk to the shop to get it! 2. More importantly, it saves me money! What other reasons do you want? As for the 'it's just a glorified catalogue', yes it is! Get over it and either buy it or don't, stop moaning! I like it so I buy it, simple!


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

I've never gotten my WD in time, I always get it on the first Monday after release.


----------



## Vinci76 (Sep 12, 2008)

hocky said:


> Guys, seriously you need to get a grip. A subscription isn't about getting it early before everyone else. What exactly is the rush? Wow you're going to see pics of a new model a day before someone who walks into a shop! A subscription is there for two reasons: 1. I don't have to be arsed to walk to the shop to get it! 2. More importantly, it saves me money! What other reasons do you want? As for the 'it's just a glorified catalogue', yes it is! Get over it and either buy it or don't, stop moaning! I like it so I buy it, simple!


LmFaO.

so.. if i may retort:

i dont like WD

i am over it 

i dont buy it

---

and to recap your above post:

you like white dwarf.

:goodpost:


----------



## Count_the_Seven (May 19, 2010)

LOL. All about opinions, hocky. 

In past is have asked others face to face but I'm not in gaming circles anymore - lone painter now! Others having same problem as me, which is what this place is for, no?

As it is I actually think there is a 3 - get it early, distributed at same time as it is to shops. Mags are not printed On Monday and in shops on Tuesday!

Apart from that I agree 100%! :grin:


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

i no longer subscribe, i mainly use sites like this and the GW site for my fix,i used to like reading the standard bearer (yeah i said it!) but that started to turn into the same rehashed stuff about "collecting" over the years or "remembering the old days", personally i hate battle reports,couldnt give two hoots what the happened in someone else's battle unless i have to fight them next, i enjoyed the articles where they focussed on the staff members, but would like to see far more codex,fluff,comedy,hobby stuff. how to convert or kit bash a model article wouldnt go a miss,but since they dropped the bitz service we rarely see those now.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

i miss "dok's convurshun klinik"

or however the fuck you spell it. 

i never subscribed, but i used to buy it and now have a pile of round 50 of them in my closet. i still flick thru them because they had some really good conversion/hobby general articles. but after buying the spearhead issue recently it was soooooo dull!!!

only hobby related article really was the tank markings section, which while interesting, was not worth the money i spent :/


----------



## hocky (Jan 31, 2009)

Vinci76 said:


> LmFaO.
> 
> so.. if i may retort:
> 
> ...


Ha ha. Good comment!!

I'm gonna contradict myself now and actually say that I have been quite disappointed with WD over the last year as the content has suffered for some issues!!! However I'll still get the sub as it is cheap and I just like the act of flipping through a solid magazine. It's true you get mostly better, more relevant stuff online but as someone said earlier I like flipping back through old issues etc.


----------



## newt_e (Jan 1, 2008)

I still get mine on subscription. The magazine arriving late didn't matter too much as I worked away from home some of the time, so as long as it arrived by the Friday I came home I didn't worry. I'm working from home at the moment, so I notice it a lot more .One month, it didn't turn up at all and I had to get another one sent out.


----------



## Schizofen (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm still waiting for mine, and it's been quite late for a few months this year. Silly I know but it does actually bother me a bit that it's in the shops before we subscribers get it. That's just one of the accepted perks of subscribing to any magazine and being a loyal customer.


----------



## Vinci76 (Sep 12, 2008)

hocky said:


> Ha ha. Good comment!!
> 
> I'm gonna contradict myself now and actually say that I have been quite disappointed with WD over the last year as the content has suffered for some issues!!! However I'll still get the sub as it is cheap and I just like the act of flipping through a solid magazine. It's true you get mostly better, more relevant stuff online but as someone said earlier I like flipping back through old issues etc.



i totally agree with you, that a solid mag is much better.

i just remember what WD used to be, role play adventures, short stories, the entire Confrontation rules (necromunda) were free in WD, the templates to make your own baneblade and various other kits and also vouchers for grand openings of stores, the yearly "win 1 of every model and box" compo....

i remember the first time i opened WD to find a "battle report" and i even said to my mate that it must be a slow GW news month but surely it would be a one off, but no.... they have expanded to 2 sometimes 3 reports in one mag, watching some twat at GW play games using armies that the basic collector would struggle to afford on gaming tables that are beyond our reach. one table had a FW titan that had been carved up and turned into terrain? WTF?

good times ended around 1994 and its been corporate shit ever since with the very occasional good article or item.

total shame.

the best site for unbias gaming info in my opinion is Beasts of War.


----------

